

VIZIO $999 50-inch 4k TV - rayshan
http://www.vizio.com/p-series

======
wmeredith
Welp, that page definitely worked. I really want one. The zone backlighting
for better contrast sounds great. I don't know if there's enough 4k content
available that I care about it at the moment.

------
bjlorenzen
Looks like the new GTX 970/980 can push 4k at 60hz through these with HDMI
2.0, it's a very exciting combo

------
mikestew
As our probably ten year old Panny plasma begins to look more and more
outdated, I'm looking at options. I don't know that 4K won't turn out to be
the next 3D TV, but this looks like a potential option. If it turns out that I
should have stuck with the few remaining plasma vendors, I can always turn it
into a computer monitor.

Peripherally, I hate to be the guy to complain about the web layout
(especially when the complaint is "it renders funny on WinPhone 6.x"), but I'm
on a 13" MacBook Pro using regular ol' Safari, and that page is (for me)
unreadable. I mean, I _could_ read it, but I don't want to. Too much scrolling
for the next tiny nugget of information, scrunched pictures, just plain work
to try and get to the bottom.

------
xster
Such lols for their poorly photoshopped hd vs 4k image. Like they said
themselves just next to the image, it's 4 times more pixels, not 1000 times
more pixels like that image seems to suggest.

------
atburrow
Here's a better link:
[http://www.vizio.com/tvs/pseries.html](http://www.vizio.com/tvs/pseries.html)

~~~
MattyMc
Oh... to be Canadian... I still get redirected to [http://www.vizio.com/en-
ca/](http://www.vizio.com/en-ca/).

------
codva
And I paid about $2000 in 2003 for a 53" rear projection High def TV. It's
still going strong though.

------
RRRA
And 1000 hours capacitors? ;)

------
kstenerud
That has to be the most disorienting website I've seen in a long time.

~~~
fireworks10
The parallax scrolling trend really needs to die.

